# 0900 vom Handy - Vertragsbeziehung mit wem?



## tessarakt (20 Oktober 2006)

Mit wem habe ich bei 0900 vom Handy eine Vertragsbeziehung?

Im Festnetz mit Offline-Billing ja definitiv mit dem Netzbetreiber der Nummer. Der TNB setzt den Posten einmal auf die Rechnung, wenn er nicht bezahlt wird, darf der Betreiber der Nummer sehen, wo er bleibt.

Im Mobilfunk mit Online-Billing (oder nur Quasi-Online-Billing?) scheint das ja anders zu sein - aber wie genau, weiß ich nicht.

Hintergrund: o2 meint, eine Verbindung berechnen zu dürfen, für die Rechnungslegungsverbot ausgesprochen wurde. Aber das wurde ja nur gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber der Nummer ausgesprochen ... Also wäre schon interessant, wer nun letzlich in Rechnung gestellt hat.


----------

